# need help with jackets



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Where in Alaska are you going? In the Fairbanks area, its about -30 degrees Fahrenheit in December, but in Anchorage, its 10 degrees above 0. You might not need something as extreme as you think (unless you have been to the same area of Alaska at the same time of year and know what to expect) I just have a Columbia jacket for most of my outdoor ventures, but then again, when it gets -50 in January, I have a much heavier coat that I layer over a bunch of stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

ak907girlie said:


> Where in Alaska are you going? In the Fairbanks area, its about -30 degrees Fahrenheit in December, but in Anchorage, its 10 degrees above 0. You might not need something as extreme as you think (unless you have been to the same area of Alaska at the same time of year and know what to expect) I just have a Columbia jacket for most of my outdoor ventures, but then again, when it gets -50 in January, I have a much heavier coat that I layer over a bunch of stuff


I'm goin to fairbanks and was expecting below zero temps


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, if it's like it was last winter, December should be pretty mild. The year before last, from Christmas to February, it was -40 to -50. But last year it was only -20 to -30.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

ak907girlie said:


> Well, if it's like it was last winter, December should be pretty mild. The year before last, from Christmas to February, it was -40 to -50. But last year it was only -20 to -30.


So would you suggest something 15,000/15,000 or above and good base layers for a jacket? I'm assuming you are from AK, so what keeps you warm and dry?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I have no idea what those numbers mean. But in my experience, when it's that cold, it's better to dress in thin layers than 1 thick one. I wear a long sleaved tee, tshirt, a hoodie, then my Columbia (has a zip out fleece vest)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

ak907girlie said:


> I have no idea what those numbers mean.
> 
> That is the waterproofing of the jacket. The higher the number them more waterproof the jacket.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

the first number is the waterproofing or how water repellent it is like mike said and the second number is the breathability of the jacket


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm. I see all of your posts have been like that. How friendly.


----------

